# Panna Cotta Brain...Alton Brown



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok so I use this recipe EVERY year, usually several times a year.

I use a small amount of black food coloring paste (not food coloring liquid!) and it makes the brain grey without bitterness...I also make extra sauce for it.

It looks so creepy that you pretty much have to force people to try it but once they do...they're all about it because it tastes fantastic. Be really careful not to burn the cream and definitely strain it!



3 (12-ounce) cans evaporated milk
5 packages unflavored powdered gelatin
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
3/4 cup sugar
1 vanilla bean, split
1 teaspoon salt
2 ounces bourbon (optional)
2 cups cranberry juice

Combine 1 can of evaporated milk with four packages gelatin and bloom for five minutes.

In a heavy-bottomed saucepan, bring the remaining milk and heavy cream to a boil. Stir in the sugar, vanilla bean, salt, and bourbon (optional). Combine this mixture with the gelatin mixture and stir until all solids have dissolved. Remove the vanilla bean and pour the mixture into a six-cup brain mold. Refrigerate overnight to fully set.

For the glaze, combine remaining gelatin with half a cup of cranberry juice. Bring remaining 1 1/2 cups of juice to a boil and stir into gelatin mixture to dissolve any solids. Pour into a squeeze bottle and leave at room temperature until panna cotta brain is set.

Unmold the panna cotta and drizzle the glaze over it. The glaze will set up immediately.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Very Nice...what does it taste like (Please don't say chicken hee hee)!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

It tastes awesome...kind of like a vanilla custard, really creamy with the texture of super thick jello. You won't be disappointed! I've never had anyone dislike it (of the ones I've convinced to try it!).


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Did you post that with the desserts thread? ...Sounds like dessert to me.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

OH! I didn't realize there was a dessert thread.

Yes, it is a yummy dessert.


----------

